# Quickest time for passport renewal



## Quilter (Feb 14, 2008)

I just found out tonight that our daughter's passport expired in '07.   We got ours at the same time and they don't expire until '12.    Must be because she was a minor.   Anyway, she was planning on going on a cruise March 1 to Mexico.   

Does anyone know the quickest we could get a new passport?

Thanks


----------



## Judy999 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Link to apply for passport - if travel w/in 2 weeks*

http://travel.state.gov/passport/about/agencies/agencies_913.html

I believe that the above locations can process your passport w/in the same day.  There will be additional charges for the expedite service.

Hope this helps.

Judy


----------



## cerralee (Feb 14, 2008)

*Quick passport*

My son applied for his last Thursday.  He paid extra to have it expediated.  The post office called today and said it was in and that if he wanted he could go to the post office today or they will deliver it in tomorrows mail.  So it is possible to get it in less than a week.  My daughters friend applied for his and his came in the old fashioned regular way in 18 days.


----------



## Carta (Feb 15, 2008)

I went to AAA and received my renewal within a week without being expedited. I don't know if that's the norm, but I didn't complain....Even though she's a minor, I would still inquire, if you belong to AAA.


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 15, 2008)

*Become Canadian!*

In Canada, so I know it doesn't apply for those of you south of the border, but I am still flabbergasted.  I went in person to renew my passport last Thursday February 7 (yup, eight days ago), and it arrived ExpressPost this morning - Friday February 15.  Wow!!  They told me it would take 5-6 weeks!!!


----------



## Quilter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for all the replies.   We went to the post office this morning and took care of it.   

The brochure for the cruise (Royal Caribbean) says in case of no passport a birth certificate and valid photo i.d. would suffice.   This rule is good until summer '08.   

Still, we wanted to get this passport application over with.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 17, 2008)

*Does AAA process passport renewals?*



Carta said:


> I went to AAA and received my renewal within a week without being expedited. I don't know if that's the norm, but I didn't complain....Even though she's a minor, I would still inquire, if you belong to AAA.



I know AAA will take passport pictures but do they also process the renewal?
Please explain.
Thanks.


----------



## Carta (Feb 26, 2008)

Barbara said:


> I know AAA will take passport pictures but do they also process the renewal?
> Please explain.
> Thanks.


==============================

Sorry it took so long......AAA gives you a free form after taking pics. ($8) You fill out form and send along w/ pics and old passport.


----------



## yoohoo (Dec 13, 2010)

When we renewed our passports last year, it took two weeks using normal processing.  I do not see the need to rush into this since you will not needing the passport until March 1.  Normal processing would be more than enough.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 13, 2010)

The best way to get a quick passport renewal without an extra fee is through your Congresscritters.  Now, see, they are good for something after all!  There is a Special Issue Passport Office in Washington, DC through which they can get expedited passports issued for constituents, something they do for no extra fees over what the passport agency charges, so that you will have warm and fuzzy feeling for them at the next election.

Congressional mail has become a bottleneck after those mailings of white powder, but they have a workaround for that.

It works different ways in different states.  In North Carolina, Senator Burr handles this for all the House and Senate members, and he has a staffer who is assigned to handle passport issues.  Call your specific Congresscritter and they will telll you if they or someone else in your state's delegation handles this.  In every state, at least one of them will be doing it for all.  That way, sometimes two of them get the warm and fuzzies from constituents.


----------

